# Juwel Rio 240?



## fogy (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey all,

Does anyone own a Juwel Rio 240 and if so what do you think about it for a fish fish tank? Was thinking of either that or the Juwel Lido 120 unless you have any other recommendations? Have read quite a lot of reviews on them both and seem very positive!


----------

